# Show me what ya got!



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

C'mon Guys and Gals. Lets see some of your favorite rigs. They are as follows.
Ch100MG on a 3 piece 7' Gloomis Custom Spiral wrap with titanium guides and Snook weave.
Cu200E7 on a Castaway 7' 
Core100MG on a 7 1/2' 2 piece Gloomis Custom Spiral wrap with titanium guides.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Scorpion1000 4x4SVS on a 1 piece 7' Gloomis Custom Spiral Wrap, titanium guides with flounder weave and mottled handle.
Citica100DSV Custom built 7' rod built by patfatdaddy.
This doesnt include the Calcutta 250 or 700 I got and the 4 Sedona2500FA's, 1Sedona2500FB and Sedona1000FA. I need a bigger rod rack..


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just a couple:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Is that it? C'mon guys I know ya'll got more than that.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

*what you got*

all shimano for me from tld 15 to 80 wlrs 2 speed


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

These are my two favorites for right now.
Shimano Aldebaran with a custom Rainshadow with spiral wrapped micros that was the first rod I built.
Shimano Core 50mg with Carbontex drag washers, Boca orange seal bearings, and Yumeya knob caps, with a custom Rainshadow with spiral wrapped Sic micros that I built.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*my favs*

I really like the floater for wadiing. Tigger really gets it done. 
You'll have no problems keeping the slow retrieve, i just wouldn't try throwing buzz baits for reds back in the marsh. Either you'll wear your wrist out, or the reel will start smoking.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The best part is that they float!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I aint working on those! LMMFAO! Good one!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

My clients are bringing their own rods tomorow so all I have to bring are my personal rods that I will use. Bantam1 should be proud!!

Stella 3000 & 4000 on Gloomis rods strung with 20 lb Powerpro!!

Pro staff??!! Hint hint!!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 41 rod & reels.

3 surf rods
7 flyrods
8 Ambassadeurs
7 Shimanos
and the list goes on.

I guess I need to get the camera out and take a few pics. Gonna need a WIDE angle, that's for sure!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> I have 41 rod & reels.
> 
> 3 surf rods
> 7 flyrods
> ...


Wow you beat me by a mile I have 21 rods not including the junk rods I have in storage that are worthless. 15 are Gloomis the others are just "others"

I have 20 reels: 4 chronarchs, 1 citica, 4 saharas, 1 stradic, 3 stellas, 
1 calcutta 700te, 1 calcutta 700, 1 sustain, 1 van stall, 1 curado superfree, 2 calcutta 101


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

More


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am impressed by some of the collections here! I can't post any pics of all of my collection. I might make some people mad because of the amount of rods and reels I have in my garage.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Go for it bantam1... There has been some post of hundreds of pole setups.. Love to see em

QUOTE=Bantam1;2552081]I am impressed by some of the collections here! I can't post any pics of all of my collection. I might make some people mad because of the amount of rods and reels I have in my garage.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a lot of inshore stuff, but you asked for our favorites. Offshore is definitely my passion; therefroe all my offshore stuff is my favorite stuff.

Photos 1 and 2 - Avet Pro EXW 50/2 Reels on custom built bent butt Don Savage Rods.

Photos 3 and 4 - Avet Pro EXW 30/2 Reels on Tsunami Rods. 

Photos 5 and 6 from left to right - Shimano Tekota 700 on 4'10" 80 - 200# Hopper Jigging Rod. Shimaon Calcutta 700 on 5'8" 60 - 100# Hopper Jigging Rod. Shimano Calcutta 700 on 7' All Star Rod. Fin-Nor 9500 OS on 5'8" 100 - 200# Hopper Jigging Rod.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> I am impressed by some of the collections here! I can't post any pics of all of my collection. I might make some people mad because of the amount of rods and reels I have in my garage.


Lets see em!!! I am sure you have the mother of all collections.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i dont have many but i only own 4 rods and 4 reels...all shimano and american rodsmith and castaways..2 chronarch100SF and one citica 200e and one cruxis..


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> i dont have many but i only own 4 rods and 4 reels...all shimano and american rodsmith and castaways..2 chronarch100SF and one citica 200e and one cruxis..


I have four or five myself. You know, I've discovered that I can only fish with ONE AT A TIME!:rotfl:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's mine, but no pics :
1 Shimano 50MG
8 Shimano Curado 200 SF
1 Shimano Curado 200
1 Shimano Curado 100DSV
8 Shimano Citica 200
3 Shimano Citica 100
1 Shimano Chronarch 200
2 Shimano Chronarch 100DSV
6 Shimano AXFB 4000 spinning reels
1 Shimano Sahara 2500 spinning reel
1 Quantum Boca PT 30 spinning reel
2 Quantum Accurist 500 PTS
1 Diawa Coastal
1 Penn 4500ss spinning reel
1 5500 Garcia

Most reels are on American Rodsmiths.Some are on other rods.Some reels are in a box and in need of repair ( which I do myself ), some are just lonely...waiting to be used ! LOL Oh.....I don't throw anything away ! LOL


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Some ol fashion Mitchell 300 n 308's that stay on the fresh water rod rack with my fathers classics. 

shims 51's a new core 51mg teamed up with laguna, chon 101's teamed up with a ttf's , shim mg stragic 2500

Numerous inshore setups from shim, penn and abu garcia... 

And then there is my favorite.. Shim Prototype setup/

Classic...


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Roots...


----------

